# Looking for Win98 updates...



## bobb4ku (Nov 2, 2004)

Since MS has discontinued support for Win98 I was thinking that MS might want to make a final $buck on ole 98 and put out a CD/DVD with all the last known patches available. I recall they did something like that with Win95. Has anyone heard of such a deal? I found the MS website that lists each update one-by-one...I really dont want to download each file...can someone lend a hand with this....a link?...a site that has a zip file with all patches...???
Thoughts? Please...thanks


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

http://exuberant.ms11.net/98sesp.html


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

My take on the link provided by cgesicki is the download is intended for use with Win98SE (Second Edition) ONLY. I'd be very hesitant to run it on Win98 FE (First Edition)

Raybro


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

The only one I could find is a 64 mb download or they have single file choice.

http://www.hpcfactor.com/support/patching/win98/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can still go to MS update and get pass updates.


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but you can take a look.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MICROSOFT-WINDO...yZ106276QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bobb4ku (Nov 2, 2004)

install...when 98 looks for updates?...how do users accomplish this? thanks for your input...


----------



## Elf-stone (Jan 30, 2005)

You can go to Microsoft Update from the Start Menu or IE>Tools the same as always and run a scan for needed updates. It's just that there are no new updates or automatic updates. I just used it after a re-install on my 98SE machine.


----------

